# User-Liste kopieren



## Medvantis-MBS (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen lauffähigen Server unter SuSE 8.2., der eine Windows-Domäne vorgaukelt und außer als Anmelde-Server auch als File-Server fungiert. Läuft soweit.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen (Wechsel der Hardware um ein RAID nutzen zu können) möchte ich die komplette User-Liste (incl. Passwörtern auf ein anderes Linuxsysten kopieren (auch SuSE 8.2).
Habe mir das Laufwerk gemountet. Welche Dateien muß ich kopieren, damit meine User nach der Umstellung direkt alles so dürfen wie bisher auf dem alten File-Server?
smb.conf habe ich schon kopiert und überarbeitet. Jetzt bräuchte ich wohl nur noch die 2 oder 3 Dateien zu kopieren die die Userinformationen beinhalten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe

Grüße Markus


----------



## hulmel (6. Oktober 2003)

Informationen zu den Linux-Usern findest Du in den Dateien "/etc/passwd" "/etc/group" " /etc/shadow".
Für Samba bräuchtest Du noch die "/etc/samba/smbpasswd" und die "aliases" im gleichen Verzeichnis.
Diese Liste erhebt nicht den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Medvantis-MBS (7. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank...

Klingt schon mal klasse. Werde ich heute Abend in die Tat umsetzen. Mal schauen was der Pinguin davon hält 

Gruß Markus


----------

